# Xikar rocks



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

I had a Xikar cutter with the tommy bahama logo on it, Loved it. well the spring inside sprung, I was sad. I sent it back fully aware they may not make that logo cutter anymore. The website states 3-4 weeks I believe so I go out and get a cheapie cutter. I sent to them on a Monday and got brand new one in the mail the following Tuesday. Now that Is customer service.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Good to hear. For accessories, it seems their warranty and service can't be beat. :thumb:

So what design did they send as replacement?


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Same one tommy Bahama logo in blue just like I had


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

Nice... Now that is what I like to hear.. No hassles and quick turn around times... Makes me glad that most of my accessories are Xikar!!!


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Nice. Things like this are why I'm a fan for life of the brand and their products.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

That's nice. My SAK is about 10 yrs old and still performs and cuts like brand new.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Xikar is amazing. I have 5 digital hyrgos from there and since they updated the chipset in theirs this year, they sent me new ones no questions asked


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Xikar makes the best cutters - hands down. Other cutters aren't smooth and tend to lose their sharpness. But, Xikar cutters seem to always be in perfect shape.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

When it comes to hardware, Xikar is always first in my book.


----------



## bundy81881 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been very impressed with Xikar and their warranty. One of the few companies out there that really goes above and beyond to make sure their customers are happy even after the sale.


----------



## Brick-Top (Jun 26, 2013)

Good to know. My Xikar Room 101 OSOK cutter gets here tomorrow. Seems I made the right choice.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

FireRunner said:


> Xikar makes the best cutters - hands down. Other cutters aren't smooth and tend to lose their sharpness. But, Xikar cutters seem to always be in perfect shape.


I think the SAK is better but that's just me.


----------



## Mortenoir (Mar 29, 2013)

All my accessories are Xikar, can't beat a lifetime warranty.


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm still amazed by Xikar's lifetime warranty - no questions asked policy. 

Rocky Patel is the same way with their lighters, BTW.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

Does the same apply to their travel humidors? I just received one as a gift from a friend, and I was wondering if something were to fail if they would offer a replacement/repair?


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Of all of my accessories, Xikar is the most consistent in quality. I love the little sleeves they send you when you register the product. The V Cutter one is very nice, but the others are definitely serviceable. Now I'm looking for their EX lighter... just waiting for a good price!


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

I've had to send several Xikar's back but I've never had to send the SAK back. Don't get me wrong I like Xikar but I'm just sayin.


----------



## stogiez4llyfe (Aug 15, 2012)

Yep, all of XIKAR's products have the Lifetime Warranty, including their travel cases/humidors.


----------



## stogiez4llyfe (Aug 15, 2012)

Yep, even their travel humidors!


----------



## JoeBentley (Apr 29, 2011)

For me it's the "Manta" design of their cutters. You get a lot more leverage and speed out of that style then of the more traditional guillotine style cutters. I find it a lot easier to get a sharp even cut with them.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

I like their cutters and lighters. Its nice to hear that they are quick at honoring the lifetime warranty.


----------



## NuG (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm another Xikar loyalist here. I buy their products because of the warranty.


----------



## bretted432 (Jul 4, 2013)

Add me to the list... Honestly, it can be tough to find reliability these days, so when you find it, you stick with it!


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

I have two lighters and a cutter by them A-1.


----------



## Jasondmn (Jul 7, 2013)

I've tried several brands of cutters and I also like xikar seem to stay sharp and like everyone else said cant beat a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

+1 on the Xikar Bandwagon.


----------



## Gio (Nov 10, 2011)

Xikar for life! 
Xikar has really good quality products with an unbeatable warranty, backed by an Excellent customer service! I just received a brand new lighter in exchange for the one I had for over two years, which was malfunctioning. I have different product from Xikar and i never had any issues before. However, knowing that the Xikar will take care of any issues I might have with their products in the future is a peace of mind. I will be a loyal customer for life! :amen:


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

Sent a hydrometer back because it was way off .The site says 3 weeks to get it back received it in 8 days.Will never buy anything but Xikar.


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

Agreed, have a Xikar hygrometer in my humi and never had a problem. They set the standard.


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Its nice to hear about good customer service. Its hard to beat the Xikar warranty.


----------



## bretted432 (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow excellent customer service


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

They have made a believer out of me as well.


----------



## ShotgunLuckey (Jul 19, 2013)

I know what brand I'm looking for when shopping for accessories......:rockon:


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a slim cutter that has a few knicks in the cutting edge. Ive thought about sending it back, but this thread has convinced me to.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

Signal25 said:


> I have a slim cutter that has a few knicks in the cutting edge. Ive thought about sending it back, but this thread has convinced me to.


unless you really want to send it back, most retailers will swap it on the spot


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

tony said:


> unless you really want to send it back, most retailers will swap it on the spot


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

FireRunner said:


> Xikar makes the best cutters - hands down. Other cutters aren't smooth and tend to lose their sharpness. But, Xikar cutters seem to always be in perfect shape.


Love my xikar cutters but wouldn't they're the best hands down...my palio cuts as good (probably better) and Cuban crafter perfect cutter is also impressive.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Signal25 said:


> I have a slim cutter that has a few knicks in the cutting edge. Ive thought about sending it back, but this thread has convinced me to.


No issues yet with my slim cutter but it doesn't cut as well as xikar guillotine cutter


----------



## .cigardude. (Jul 8, 2013)

Xikar is the way to go for cigar accessories and the warranty can't be beat.


----------



## MaduroWerewolf (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a Cuban craters Perfecto cutter, but it seemed to get dull pretty quickly, started crushing before it would cut! I just sent it back to the company to be replaced. But now I'm considering a Xikar cutter. The one thats styled after the Room 101 OSOK with the skull is the one I'm eying. I may wait till Big smoke NY and get it there.


----------



## ROCarson (Apr 13, 2013)

All three of my xikar lighters (executive, inpress and a versa) have been rock solid in performance. My chrome polished and titanium black cutters have also been trouble free, but my rosewood cutter has had several issues where the wood handles come loose from the blades. However, every time I send back the rosewood cutter Xikar fixes the issue quickly.

Xikar customer service has made a loyalist out of me. So much so that if I can't UPS a cutter & lighter to wherever I'm flying to when I travel, I'll buy a new one when I get there.


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm rolling with xikar....my gel jars keep my desktops solid at 65rh and I just got this xi2 for $28 bucks with free shipping from from BURN wholesale on amazon.com.....


----------



## Favvers (Jan 30, 2013)

I've got a Xikar X3 (I think it's X3 anyway) and I've been very impressed with it. I don't know if the warranty stands outside the US but I registered it all the same so we'll see. The product itself is very good though.


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

Love Xikar. Glad to see their warranty is so solid!


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Xikar xi2s go for $21 and $23 shipped on cbid ($17/$19 before shipping is added)


paulb1970 said:


> I'm rolling with xikar....my gel jars keep my desktops solid at 65rh and I just got this xi2 for $28 bucks with free shipping from from BURN wholesale on amazon.com.....


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

Well dang!................I checked many sites and still got beat.............I know now



Ky70 said:


> Xikar xi2s go for $21 and $23 shipped on cbid ($17/$19 before shipping is added)


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

paulb1970 said:


> Well dang!................I checked many sites and still got beat.............I know now


You didn't get beat my friend. That's still a good price on an excellent cutter.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Just totaled my xikar accessories and I have gone a bit overboard
Lighters:
Element
EX
Enigma
XTX double
Ultra

Cutters:
xi1
Multitool scissors
Ultra

Other:
Envoy single cigar tube.


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

nice collection!



Ky70 said:


> Just totaled my xikar accessories and I have gone a bit overboard
> Lighters:
> Element
> EX
> ...


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

Ky70 said:


> Just totaled my xikar accessories and I have gone a bit overboard
> Lighters:
> Element
> EX
> ...


very nice!


----------



## JJ3 (Jun 25, 2013)

Ky70 said:


> Xikar xi2s go for $21 and $23 shipped on cbid ($17/$19 before shipping is added)


Just won an Xi2 on cbid for $17. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

Signal25 said:


> I have a slim cutter that has a few knicks in the cutting edge. Ive thought about sending it back, but this thread has convinced me to.


Just wanted to update this, sorry for quoting myself. 
I went to my local B&M and showed him the cutter. He said that Xikar doesn't want them swapping them out, Id have to mail it in. I believe him, very stand up guy and has never directed me wrong. He did give me the address, what to write, etc. 
About 10 days ago, I cant remember exact, I sent it back to Xikar. Today a BNIB Ultra Slim cutter in gold showed up today. I couldn't be happier with Xikar. I bought this thing used in a lot of other stuff. They still stood behind it. 
(Sorry no pics. Left my camera charger in Mississippi.)


----------



## ROCarson (Apr 13, 2013)

Signal25 said:


> Just wanted to update this, sorry for quoting myself.
> I went to my local B&M and showed him the cutter. He said that Xikar doesn't want them swapping them out, Id have to mail it in. I believe him, very stand up guy and has never directed me wrong. He did give me the address, what to write, etc.
> About 10 days ago, I cant remember exact, I sent it back to Xikar. Today a BNIB Ultra Slim cutter in gold showed up today. I couldn't be happier with Xikar. I bought this thing used in a lot of other stuff. They still stood behind it.
> (Sorry no pics. Left my camera charger in Mississippi.)


To be honest, it sounds like he just doesn't want to mess with it. I can't fault him for it, a lot of businesses don't like to have inventory just hanging out there and then get stuck with it if Xikar doesn't replace it for some reason. Stand up guy or not, it's understandable and acceptable from a business perspective.

I just walked into my local Binny's store and they swapped out my Rosewood Xi3 that had the handle come unglued (common problem with the wood handled Xikar cutters). I was in there to pick up a couple singles that I didn't want to order online and the humidor attendant noticed my Xi3 issue and asked why I hadn't replaced it yet. When I told him I just hadn't sent it back he told me that they'd swap it there on the spot for me.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ROCarson said:


> To be honest, it sounds like he just doesn't want to mess with it.


This. I think Xikar's policy is that anyone who sells their product must be willing to swap out for a customer if they have the item in stock.


----------

